# Tank off the edge



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a 26 gallon tank that is 30" long. I would like to put it on my dresser, but my dresser is only 28 inches long. 

I'm curious of your opinion on having a tank sit on a stand and have an inch of i on either side hanging off. I've thaught of putting a board down on top of the dresser, but it would look nice and be easier to deal with if I could just put it flat on the dresser. 

Does anyone have any experience setting up a tank like this?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

It is a bad idea to have the tank hanging off the sides. It puts undue stress on the tank and you risk coming home one day to a flooded bedroom and fish crisps. A board on top of it might not be as aesthetically pleasing, but it will look a lot better than a broken tank.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

Agreed. I had this conversation with my girlfriend and she convinced me of the same. I'm going to homedepot after work today and getting a piece of wood cut for it. Thanks for your advice.


----------

